# What is your oldest mod and/or atty still in use ?



## ARYANTO (30/12/18)

Some of us have been vaping for years and I just want to know for how long have you been using the same mod/atty on a regular basis ? Feel free to attach a photo .

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (30/12/18)

Great thread @ARYANTO

I have a few such mods/atties that have been in use for a long time.

This is *Reo Black* aka Thumper.
It's a standard profile Reo Grand with the standard RM2. 

Got her in May 2014. So nearly 5 years. *Daily use.*

My tobacco MTL king

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver (30/12/18)

Next up

My *Evod1 and iStick20*

Not sure exactly when I got it but it's about 4 years. (Around mid to late 2014)

This is actually not the same atty. I have a few and have only had to replace the original once because it cracked. It has fallen many times but it fell at a certain angle and the top part cracked. The first one lasted about 2 years. This one is on about 2 years as well.

Mod is still the same one.

It's my stealth portable. Loaded with a strong 18mg VM Berry Blaze juice with lots of menthol added. Packs a punch and you can't see the vapour. Love this setup to bits and this is in daily use. Out and about but also MTL in the mornings.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (30/12/18)

And this has been my desk vape for ages.

It's the *Lemo1 *and the *Sig100 plus. *

Got it around mid to late 2014.

Also in daily use while working on the computer. Has had the same juice in it all the time. VM Syrawberry plus extra menthol. About 11mg. Restricted lung hit.

I love this setup for so many reasons. Mainly because of the crystal clear and pinprick sharp flavour of this tank.

The mod is just a peach too. Best fire button. And stands sturdy on the desk.

Love it to bits too

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (30/12/18)

This is another mod that has served me well for several years!

Got it also around mid to late 2014 I think. So nearly 5 years and pretty much gets used every day. Its always ready to go.

The mighty* SubTank Mini V2 *with rebuildable base. On the brilliant* istick50*

So easy to wick. So easy to use. Never leaked on me. Ever. Good flavour and a mildish vape.

This is my 'car driving' mod. It has a VM Strawberry and menthol blend in it plus a dash of Paulie's original Guava. Low power. Very economical.

Doesn't live in the car but goes out with me whenever I go in the car. Refreshing vape for drives in the car to keep me cool. I feel something is a bit off when I forget to bring it 

The mod wears a light blue silicon sleeve which makes it grippier and a bit more comfy in the hand. But I took it off for the photo.

Love this setup so much. Never skips a beat.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (30/12/18)

Silver said:


> And this has been my desk vape for ages.
> 
> It's the *Lemo1 *and the *Sig100 plus. *
> 
> ...


Classic!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Resistance (30/12/18)

It's a good thing you asked,I was thinking that all day.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## baksteen8168 (30/12/18)

Has to be my Knight with the Ohmega on top. Still use her for the occasional MTL hit. Roughly 5 years old and still going strong. 






Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/12/18)

This is a thread for Hi Ho @Silver for sure... my longest standing item of vape gear still in operation is one of my Skylines!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rafique (30/12/18)

Silver said:


> And this has been my desk vape for ages.
> 
> It's the *Lemo1 *and the *Sig100 plus. *
> 
> ...



I wish I had kept my lemo 1

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO (30/12/18)

Resistance said:


> It's a good thing you asked,I was thinking that all day.


now that is a well loved setup !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (31/12/18)

ARYANTO said:


> now that is a well loved setup !



I think I fried the charging circuit but the mod served me well.
And it was the emergency mod today when all else failed.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO (31/12/18)

Resistance said:


> I think I fried the charging circuit but the mod served me well.
> And it was the emergency mod today when all else failed.


I always loved Kangertech -Still have my TOGO MINI [packed away] and my SUBVOD [still using it now and then]

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (31/12/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> This is a thread for Hi Ho @Silver for sure... my longest standing item of vape gear still in operation is one of my Skylines!
> View attachment 154853


and it still looks brand new !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RayDeny (31/12/18)

My VGOD 150, this mod has taken one hell of a beating. I abuse this poor thing so much and still use it atleast three times a week and it keeps ticking.

Love this little thing and one day when it finally gives up the magical smoke I will feel bad for how I have treated it but for now it’s bulletproof.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33 (31/12/18)

RayDeny said:


> My VGOD 150, this mod has taken one hell of a beating. I abuse this poor thing so much and still use it atleast three times a week and it keeps ticking.
> 
> Love this little thing and one day when it finally gives up the magical smoke I will feel bad for how I have treated it but for now it’s bulletproof.
> 
> View attachment 154862


I have a Minikin boost that’s at least 3 years old I’m guessing. Also put it through hell and it just keeps going. 

I started stripping the rubber off it yesterday because most of the rubber on top and on the bottom had started to wear thin and it was bubbling on the battery door but no matter what this mod just keeps going. 

I’ll post a pic once the stripping is done, she’s looking a bit beaten up halfway through the process

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (31/12/18)

@Silver .

How on earth have you managed to keep internal batteries going in the istick 50 and istick 20 for over four years ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (31/12/18)

Resistance said:


> It's a good thing you asked,I was thinking that all day.




I hope that the sunset is not an indication of the end of the Subox! 

I loved my subtank mini and still use it sometimes. It is a tribute to its greatness that it is still sold today. Fasttech has over 700 reviews on the tank (4.8 stars out of 5).

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (31/12/18)

ARYANTO said:


> I always loved Kangertech -Still have my TOGO MINI [packed away] and my SUBVOD [still using it now and then]



I'm thinking of replacing it.it's also been my out and about charger.
@Puff the Magic Dragon

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (31/12/18)

This isn’t my oldest mod but it is the oldest one that still gets used.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (31/12/18)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> @Silver .
> 
> How on earth have you managed to keep internal batteries going in the istick 50 and istick 20 for over four years ?



I dont know @Puff the Magic Dragon 
They just keep on going

I think the battery life is a bit less than when I first got it

But then again, because I don't use it all day I suppose its lasted much longer.
iStick 20 gets charged up probably about once every week or maybe two.
iStick 50 at least only every two weeks - even more - it has a very long lasting battery

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (31/12/18)

Silver said:


> I dont know @Puff the Magic Dragon
> They just keep on going
> 
> I think the battery life is a bit less than when I first got it
> ...



Regular charging/discharging with a good charging system will keep those lipo's in good working order.
And a fast charge now and then to break down some of the crystals building up inside the chemical structure

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO (31/12/18)

Silver said:


> I dont know @Puff the Magic Dragon
> They just keep on going
> 
> I think the battery life is a bit less than when I first got it
> ...


 Wow - i have to charge the Kanger sub-vod daily when in use .

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (31/12/18)

ARYANTO said:


> Wow - i have to charge the Kanger sub-vod daily when in use .



Not sure what the subvod's battery capacity is like @ARYANTO 
But the iStick 50 is about 4000 mah
And I only vape it at like 12 Watts
So it lasts for ages

Plus I usually only vape it in the car and occasionally at the destination
(Not chain vaping because its still quite a punchy mix in there. Lots of menthol too.)
And at other times its not that often I toot on it - I prefer to keep it ready for the car. Here and there if other devices need a pitstop and I am lazy

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance (31/12/18)

ARYANTO said:


> Wow - i have to charge the Kanger sub-vod daily when in use .


Mtl uses less battery power but two weeks is great.!!! I agree

Reactions: Like 1


----------

